# Need NIKON Teleconverter help please...



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Anyone with Nikon teleconverter experience please give me some advice so I can be the expert for a buddy. His wife and daughter share using a Nikon D5100 with two kit lenses, 18-55 and 55-200. The daughter wants to shoot the moon (no pun intended) better than she can with just the 55-200 lens by itself on a tripod and asked Dad (my buddy) what he thought she could do. Their family is NOT a photographer family. This camera kit is a major kit in their eyes. So there's no way a big fast Nikon lens is even on the radar. I suggested a 1.4 TC but before I send him the specific TC he should get, I figured I would get some opinions from ACTUAL NIKON SHOOTERS first.

So the question is: which TC would you suggest for this little entry level Nikon kit with basic Af-S lenses? I assume with this type of user and existing camera gear a Kenko is the best way to go but I don't really know Nikon that well. (Assuming that even matters in this case.) Thanks guys!


----------



## dcm (Dec 3, 2015)

I think you are out of luck. Checked a few references and the story sounds similar to using a TC on a Canon Rebel with the kit zoom (55-250). There is no teleconverter available from Nikon for these slower kit zoom lenses. From the Nikon site

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-and-explore/article/h7ruielh/using-teleconverters.html
http://cdn-5.nikon-cdn.com/Assets/Common-Assets/Images/Teleconverter-Compatibility/en_US_Comp_chart.html

Not sure about other vendors but Ken Rockwell has a few posts that might shed some light

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/tc.htm
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/kenko.htm 

You might check on the Nikon Rumors site for some people that know a bit more about Nikon gear compability.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

dcm said:


> I think you are out of luck. Checked a few references and the story sounds similar to using a TC on a Canon Rebel with the kit zoom (55-250). There is no teleconverter available from Nikon for these slower kit zoom lenses. From the Nikon site
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-and-explore/article/h7ruielh/using-teleconverters.html
> 
> ...


----------



## tolusina (Dec 3, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> ....The daughter wants to shoot the moon.......and asked Dad (my buddy) what he thought she could do....



Maybe suggest a completely different route.
Be a pal to the family, schedule and plan a proper shoot using your gear, work it like a class with you as the prof.

Suggest using "The Photographer’s Ephemeris"
It'll run directly in most PC browsers for free
http://app.photoephemeris.com/?ll=16.768800,-3.007300&center=16.7688,-3.0073&dt=20151203164500%2B0000

There are inexpensive Apps for both Android and iOS, links to iTunes and Google Play on the home page
http://photoephemeris.com/


----------



## dcm (Dec 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are out of luck. Checked a few references and the story sounds similar to using a TC on a Canon Rebel with the kit zoom (55-250). There is no teleconverter available from Nikon for these slower kit zoom lenses. From the Nikon site
> ...



That statement only applies to bodies, it doesn't mention lenses. Further down there is a discussion of lens compatibility (f/2.8 or faster) and a discussion of which bodies can AF with slower lenses (not the 5100). As you note this isn't a problem if you intend to MF. 

The second link lists lens compatibility (55-200 is not listed) with this notice: "NIKKOR lenses not listed cannot be used with the AF-S Teleconverters. The rear elements of NIKKOR lenses not listed can contact and damage the Teleconverter element and must not be attached."


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2015)

tolusina said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > ....The daughter wants to shoot the moon.......and asked Dad (my buddy) what he thought she could do....
> ...



That's a great suggestion *tolusina*. And I appreciate the vote of confidence! (Now if only I knew something about photography other than how to buy expensive Canon gear!! LOL! ) Kidding but I honestly have done very little astrophotography. And what I have done I was pretty disappointed in except the time I stuck my camera on a guys' telescope camera adapter and then it looked pretty cool. Still, I'll give it some thought...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

dcm said:


> The second link lists lens compatibility (55-200 is not listed) with this notice: "NIKKOR lenses not listed cannot be used with the AF-S Teleconverters. The rear elements of NIKKOR lenses not listed can contact and damage the Teleconverter element and must not be attached."



Good point! I've always been unimpressed with Nikon TC's. Its a rats nest of lens compatibility. I'd always suggest AF-G lenses for the best compatibility, but they are more expensive.

It might cost less to buy a used third party long telephoto lens, but even 600mm is not long enough as far as I'm concerned. I've sold my Nikon DSLR's, but kept several lenses and a couple or three 35mm film bodies, including at least one that will autofocus.


----------

